# DMX SETUP IN VSA Video



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I put together this video that shows me setting up control of a DMX light in VSA. I didn't cover plugging in the Enttec Box or the 5pin to 3 pin adaptor that goes out to the DMX light. The video covers the basics of setting the address on the light, installation of a terminator, using VSA settings to set up the light in VSA and some examples of creating and editing events in VSA. I hope this may help those who may hesitate to take the leap into VSA and DMX and maybe those who have the components but are maybe struggling with getting it to work.

I had to split the video into two parts because of the length. The first part covers setting up your DMX light and the second part covers creating and editing events in VSA.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love these videos and didn't know about the mirror and repeat trick. That's neat!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Bd, Thanks, I don't use the DMX but as Terra said I wasn't sure about the mirror and repeat function. Thanks a lot


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very helpful, this is my first attempt with DMX so every tip is appreciated.


----------

